# zebra plecos in a planted tank?



## jamesbrokman10 (Nov 4, 2005)

I have a 300 gallon tank that is about complete and almost ready to fill and begin running, i need to know if zebra plecos will eat the plants, help would be much appreciated


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Zebra's will be fine in your planted tank since they're not the big vegetarians like many other Plec's are. In fact, they need more meaty matter in their diet in order to stay healthy.
They also won't keep your algae in check, if that's what you're thinking of keeping them for.

And, I'm jealous if you manage to get your hands on some of the handsome little guys...


----------



## jamesbrokman10 (Nov 4, 2005)

*zebras*

I dont plan ongetting them to keep the algea in check, i just love there coloring and markings and there size


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Zebras are great for the planted due to size and their omnivorous diet. Yes they are omnivorus..which means they will eat both meat and SOME vegetative matter... BUT they wont eat your plants..

there is a current ban on the exporting of zebra plecos in brazil right now and personally.. i wouldn't support the purchase of such animals unless they are captive bred. If you can get your hands on a real specimen of the L46 i think the price would be quite high. A current specimen in singapore runs for about $100-200US depending on sex. In australia i think they run for about $1200 plus minus. If you get captive bred specimens at a good price i would recheck if they are L46... if they are.. i would buy them all.. Have fun..


----------

